
Ex-Google, current Coda Architect shares personal remote stories - hrishikesh1990
https://content.remote.tools/ex-google-current-coda-architect-shares-personal-remote-stories/
======
p15suvanshb
The nuances Al has brought out around remote working are things I had never
heard before.

Unlike folks who are just remote-work fanboys, he has brought a perspective
where remote work is more an attractive option for companies and workers alike
due to obvious reasons.

Alongside, he has also spoken about where remote does not work well - on an
individual level where someone such as him needs that in-person "weekly
cadence" with the team.

------
hrishikesh1990
Al shares his experiences of transitioning from Google to a remote working
role. A "data-lover", he stumbled into remote work but has since also fallen
in love with working remotely. He surely would like to catch more casual
coffees with his co-workers, though. Do read his story - it is fun, real, and,
importantly, very helpful!

------
mantoto
Nothing new here to read

Tim ferries got mentioned which is never a good sign

